# Caviar



## brookdavis (Aug 17, 2009)

What exactly is black caviar?  What does it go well with?  I'm having an engagement party hosted at my house and have thought of making some of this, but I've never had it.  Should i?


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 17, 2009)

Fish eggs usually from a Sturgeon...  I personally prefer mine hatched and full grown to filet size...


----------



## george (Aug 17, 2009)

If you have or can get some Smoked Salmon, here is a good recipe that I use for a Caviar spread. Would be great at the party.
   Smoked Salmon & Caviar Torte with Toast Points
You will need a 6 inch cake pan for this recipe. 
Serves 6
  1 lb. cream cheese, room temperature 
1 Tblsp fresh lemon juice 
3 Tblsp chopped fresh dill 
1/2 tsp salt 
freshly ground black pepper to taste 
8 oz. smoked salmon, chopped 
1/2 cup sour cream 
1 (2 oz.) jar black lumpfish caviar, drained 
1 bunch chives, chopped 
  Line a 6 inch cake pan with plastic wrap, letting some hang over the sides. 
  In a standing mixer, beat the cream cheese until smooth. Add the lemon juice, dill, salt and pepper and beat until combined. Spread half of the cheese mixture in the cake pan and top with the salmon. Spread the remaining cheese on top of the salmon, cover with plastic wrap and refrigerate overnight. 
  Remove the plastic wrap from the top of the cake pan and invert the cheese/salmon layers onto a serving platter. Remove the plastic and spread the sour cream over the top with a spatula. Spoon the caviar onto the top, carefully spreading it all over. Top with the chives and serve with toast points. (We like to use Pepperidge Farms Extra Thin White bread, trimmed, cut into triangles and toasted.)


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 17, 2009)

Black I think is from the sturgeon and I'm with beer and like mine grown up and in filet style.


----------

